# Goose ... can you deep fry it???



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

can you deep fry goose like you would do a turkey?? marinate it for 12-24 hours and then lower it into hot oil like a turkey fry?? 

anyone ever do this or hear about it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

If you're talking a wild goose I would think there would be no problem. A fishing guide I know deep fries wild turkey and claims it is the best way he has ever tasted.
I don't know about domestic geese. Does having a lot of fat interfere with deep frying?



:rybka:


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

sure can, that is the only way I cook my ducks and geese now, slice the breast, run em through my tenderizer once and chicken fry, can't beat it.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Whole geese work just like turkeys, and big ol specs are especially tasty! If you have breast fillets, take a thin fillet knife, cut one end open then make a pocket out of the breast WITHOUT cutting the sides open or making the initial cut too large. Stuff with slivers of pepper jack cheese, purple onion, jalepeno, mushrooms, etc. Seal the small opening in the end with a toothpick, flour and then deep fry till golden brown. Then, sit back with a cold one :cheers: and get ready to break out in song and dance in appreciation for the glory which you have just found!!!! :birthday2


----------



## Backwash (Oct 22, 2004)

Just a suggestion, try blackening your geese it's wonderful. Fillet the breast meat off the bone and cut into slivers. Then marinate in italian dressing and some red wine for 12 to 24 hours then blacken till it's medium rare. It's better than a ribye.........PS, Don't forget to fry the legs in some greese. I think alot of people just disregard the legs thinking there's not much meat on them but they are great.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

regulator said:


> sure can, that is the only way I cook my ducks and geese now, slice the breast, run em through my tenderizer once and chicken fry, can't beat it.


You said a mouthful there......a delectible delightful mouthful..........yeah, mighty tasty to chicken fry em

I have a brother-in-law in Kalamazoo who smokes them......he wraps em in gauze to keep the moisture in.......tastes like roast beef


----------

